# Air intake temperature sensor location?



## 3.0Torque (Sep 7, 2018)

i have a 2011 X5 diesel and am getting a p0112 code. "Air intake temperature sensor low circut"
i am trying to figure out the location of this sensor. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BimmerN0ob (Feb 16, 2017)

I'd recommend looking here: http://bmwfans.info/parts-catalog/

Select your vehicle and find your part, I recently did that for my BMW 335d (2011). Its easier if you have your VIN too, just copy, paste and search.

I however after replacing the sensor continue to get the P0112 code, trying next steps to see if wires are bad.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

3.0Torque said:


> i have a 2011 X5 diesel and am getting a p0112 code. "Air intake temperature sensor low circut"
> i am trying to figure out the location of this sensor. any help would be greatly appreciated.


Intake Air Temperature sensor is part of the Hot Film Air Mass sensor, the MAF.

The MAF works *roughly* by comparing the temperatures of two resistors, one is the reference signal and is shielded from the intake air flow, the other, the sensitive element, is the Intake Air Temperature sensor. More air mass flow cools the sensitive resistor element more.


----------



## 3.0Torque (Sep 7, 2018)

Thank you very much. greatly appreciated!


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

The IAT on my 2011 335D is a dedicated device in the driver's side charge air hard pipe.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## speroca (Jun 5, 2019)

3.0Torque said:


> Thank you very much. greatly appreciated!


Did replacing the MAF solve your problem? I'm currently dealing with the exact same issue...


----------



## 3.0Torque (Sep 7, 2018)

no it did not. the problem was resolved by replacing the sensor located in the charge air pipe. driver side 10 minute job.


----------



## speroca (Jun 5, 2019)

Bummer... I just replaced that one yesterday and still having the same issue... I wonder what the chance of them both going bad simultaneously are.


----------



## 3.0Torque (Sep 7, 2018)

Could be. i replaced both about a week apart.


----------



## Nyc Dito (Jun 11, 2015)

*ignore* (couldnt delete my post, sorry)


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Nadir Point said:


> The IAT on my 2011 335D is a dedicated device in the driver's side charge air hard pipe.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That is the CATC. As in charge air temp sensor. It is appreciable warmer due to being boosted in pressure (unless you have meth injection and injection is before the sensor).

My 335d has another temp sensor that is suspended in the plastic structure behind the bumper cover. Our X5D has exact same thing there. It sort of looks like a black golf tee with a wire coming off of it. It is not in the engine air flow path but rather an external sensor out in front of the radiator and AC condensor.


----------

